# Local Newpaper's Idea of Comedy



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

My local (Eastern Taxachusetts) newspaper's idea of comedy...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Truth hurts eh?

I dunno, cracks me up.xysport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

dirty sob's.:angry: Making light of our situation. Anything for a rating. Kind of humorous:crying:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

hell they probably got the idea from here I think its funny.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

It really pi$$#s me off how people are actually happy that we haven't had any snow this winter...NOT very funny (for us anyway)!:realmad: :crying:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree! NOT VERY FUNNY AT ALL! I see this along the same lines of making fun of factory workers being laid off....yeah not too funny then is it! I think who ever has that news paper's account charge them some outragous price and on the invoice put in quotes..."now this is funny"


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Dougman;351280 said:


> My local (Eastern Taxachusetts) newspaper's idea of comedy...
> 
> View attachment 20780


If you want to get back at them and see how funny they think it is, when you do get snow, plow them in.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Brian Young;351440 said:


> I agree! NOT VERY FUNNY AT ALL! I see this along the same lines of making fun of factory workers being laid off....yeah not too funny then is it! I think who ever has that news paper's account charge them some outragous price and on the invoice put in quotes..."now this is funny"


I always thought that they were kinda funny, but, when i read that ^^^, B.Y. makes total sense! That's not right they do that.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

What paper was it in?


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it's a funny pic.(and true) Yes snow removal is a big part of our winter income. Anyone who counts on mother nature !00% is in big trouble.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I don’t think it is funny. I think it IS the same thing as a factory closing.

What if it said on the door:
“Snowmobile Salesman Support Group”
“Ski Resort Owner’s Support Group”
“Mom and Pop Store Owner’s who sell gas, beer and snacks to tourist coming to see the snow Support Group”

I’m more upset that they drew us all over weight, older, and hugging each other.

Maybe it will make the readers think that people (us) are being hurt because of the lack of snow and not just that they are saving on their snow plowing bill.

Was there a caption below or an article about how the lack of snow has effected people that depend on it for income?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I would have to say that is part of the reason that SIMA started, to provide a more professional image to plow operators. Hell that picture used to be the case, I'm surprised the artist didn't have them putting back some PBR's


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you think they have one printed up ready to go for when it does snow?

It will have all of us sitting around counting our money with gold chains on. Lighting our cigars with $100 bills. Laughing and poking fun at the customer when they have to pay.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I think its kind of funny. Mello out people its a joke!


----------

